# Very new to this...



## skeenut (Nov 22, 2008)

and I'd like to use my router (Ryobi 163K 1/4" shank)for more than doing roundovers.

I have a small project to undertake. Some kitchen cabinet doors need to be made that will be replacing a built in oven that is going OUT. The cabinet is there and the doors will just be some MDF, no routing or anything on the face.

But I do need to mortice for the hinge, picture attached, and I have NO idea how to proceed. Can someone point me to a simple, Routing for Idiots type guide or is there a FAQ or sticky I'm missing on the site? I don't even know what bit to get.

TIA,

Jeff, Sparta, NJ


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff,the hinge pictured is a Euro style. Most times the holes are cut with a 35 MM Forstner drill bit. The bit and a jig which makes installation fool proof is available from Rockler woodworking and other sources. Not knowing where you live... you can order online from www.rockler.com


----------



## skeenut (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Thanks, I'll get over to the Rockler site and nose around!

Jeff, Sparta, NJ


----------

